# Need advice on wire strippers



## thomasjones (Feb 12, 2013)

Just out of interest, who uses what wire strippers? Seen all sorts wire strippers here

But I've stuck to my old plier type wire strippers which has now seen better days and should really be replaced, anyone use the automatic ones and are they any good?

Should I stay with a trusted pair like the Knipex 12-62-180


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have this one here and it works good however thes "automatic" ones tend to streatch the sheathing so it not a nice clean cut.
I actually like the older simple tool like this better.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

A lot will have to do with what gauge(s) of wire you are stripping and what kind of sheath. I've used a pair of Paladin for 20 years that work great, even with teflon coated wire. 

http://www.techni-tool.com/618PR266 They typically run around $100 but do a search and you should be able to find them down around $80.


----------



## maximumav (Mar 8, 2013)

Been using side angle ***** for years, its what I have always used and with the correct pressure and finesse I can strip wires as fast and with as much precision as the pre-gauged strippers. Use what works best for you personnally, everyone is different.


----------



## Verse-n-Chorus (Apr 23, 2013)

Agree with <Wardsweb> for _coaxial_ "75 ohm cable" cable - like for cable TV.
Although I haven't had good results with automatic ones like these:







Agree with <tonyvdb> for his 2nd link for _stranded single conductor wire_.
.
My {from my dad} old pair 
that I use all of the time:







Those work good - the holes line - up.
I like to rotate the tool around the wire a couple of times before
pulling on it. It takes a little practice to get a feel for it.
Also , sometimes I pull to seperate just a bit 1/4" , then use the insulation to twist the strands
by hand ; the insulation grips the strands perfectly.
Finally pulling by hand still on the insulation , continue pulling on it till it is all of the way off.
:boxer:
For stripping 14 ga - 12 ga in-wall _solid_ household romex - use a utility blade ;
similar to what <maximumav> is talking about.







Simpler is sometimes better.
I do not like the adjustable ones:







Nor these - generally sold in automotive stores -
the holes never seem to line up:







More picts of the tools pf the hobby:
Helping hands for soldering:







Small pliers {Craft$man has a set of 5 that are each about 5" long:







Here they are mid-project with WBT silver solder:







.
brands that I like are
G&H , Greenlee & Klein
& Craftsman of course


----------



## newls1 (May 19, 2013)

i love my snap-on strippers.. About 15 years old and keep getting better with age


----------

